# Stand to hold long handle tools like brooms etc.



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’ve been keeping all my brooms, mops, shovels and whatever long handled tools in a large garbage can on my outdoor patio. But every time we get high winds the thing blows over and sometimes breaking stuff. 

I do not have any wall space to hang anything and I like the idea of being able to move it into a shed when I leave town for any length of time. So I drew up this simple little 2’x2’ stand out of ¾ plywood to hold everything in a more vertical position in hopes that it will stay standing.










I’m debating on whether or not to add wheels, but that will make it a little difficult to put in the shed so I may stick to using my hand truck to move it unless the hand truck will fit between the wheels.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I must say that looks pretty fam dancy for brooms and the like. Not bad at all. I just use those metal push in clips on the wall. But of course I can't do that for shovels and rakes.

I too tried the garbage can thing, and mine was always going over as well. Maybe an upside down garbage can with holes in the bottom would be more stable. But then you couldn't really move it around any too easily. Unless you fixed some plywood to the top of the can.

There's never an easy solution to what should be an obvious thing, is there?


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Keith, It should be pretty easy to make. i was going to use my router to make the holes but then I decided that would take too long so I'll probably use a jig saw for the large hole in the middle and hole saws for the rest of the holes. 

I like having my brooms stored upside down so the bristles stay straight.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I like having my brooms stored upside down so the bristles stay straight.


Oh boy, I know what you mean. The lady of the mansion always manages to leave them bristle end down. I have some really nice curved brooms here if you're interested! :smile:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

cocobolo1 said:


> Oh boy, I know what you mean. The lady of the mansion always manages to leave them bristle end down. I have some really nice curved brooms here if you're interested! :smile:


LOL! No thanks Keith, I just got rid of some of those. One had a part right in the middle so the bristles went in 2 directions.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JohnnyB60 said:


> LOL! No thanks Keith, I just got rid of some of those. One had a part right in the middle so the bristles went in 2 directions.


great cat sweepers...


----------



## cynthiamyra (May 17, 2016)

Impressive work, Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnny, I feel your pain on this. Years ago I built a stand from a plan that was very simple: rows of 1x2" in a grid inside a rectangle frame. It looked good when I finished it. I loaded it up and it promptly fell over.

I think your stand may have the same problem. The weight of the tools will cause it to fall with the slightest breeze. You might want to consider some ballast weight on the bottom so it stays upright?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe add a cavity on the bottom and fill it with sand, gravel, or concrete. A few inches of space should do it. A cubic ft of any one of them should be heavier than the tools. You will very likely need the hand truck to move it. I wouldn't bother with wheels, but some corner feet to hold it high enough for ventilation and to get the hand truck would be convenient.

Charley


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great idea you have there Johnny...

I used a garbage can also but screwed a 2'X2' piece of ply underneath and viola, it stopped falling over...

...hadn't thought about putting wheels under it though...might have to do an upgrade...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice caddy. I don't have any tools worthy of such a nice home! :surprise:

I know you don't have wall space but I hung mine on simple racks. Floor space is a premium in my storage shed.

Here is a link to my shed repair/remodel project. There may be some ideas some of y'all can incorporate into your storage problems.
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/57593-my-shed-repair-upgrade.html

Mike


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is mine from last year. Garden tool cart - Kreg Owners' Community


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I got one of the plastic ones at a local store to put in my storage building. When I started to put the rakes, etc., in it, the roof was too low! So........it is in the garage and holds the grandkids' baseball bats.
Nice design, BTW.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The rack I built was similar to yours Gary but with the grids parallel to the frame.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

roofner said:


> Here is mine from last year. Garden tool cart - Kreg Owners' Community


I like that, a good way to recycle that unused lattice. And a neat solution to accommodating T-handled tools just by cutting a bit out of the lattice.


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

That looks amazing. Good job mate.


----------

